# Up Lighting on Commercial Building



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Run the conduit. Paint it brown prior to install. Won't hardly notice it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

dawgs said:


> Run the conduit. Paint it brown prior to install. Won't hardly notice it.


Any thoughts on the type/brand of lights to use?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am just curious, did they consider mounting them lower, just under the 2nd floor, or would that be a bad spot?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> Any thoughts on the type/brand of lights to use?


I'm not much of a lighting expert, so I always get with my lighting rep to spec out the fixtures for me.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Check out Bega,

http://www.bega-us.com/group.aspx?familyid=16


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Good One Shorty...

First off , you might consider checking local zoning ordinance on uplights, as we are often the kickin' post for light pollution , even though these decisions aren't usually ours 

2ndly, and excuse my_ chickenese_, but uplighting _sucks_. My experience is that even fixtures rated for pointing upwards _(most for flag display)_ die an early dearth due to environment. 

Plus the photometrics of close to a wall mounts simply creates a *V* pattern up/down in an effort to display _VS_ area light I'd have suggested high LED goosenecks in your case , and/or lay it on the 'lighting lady' ....

~CS~


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kichler makes a very good series of products for this. They are a bit pricey but the quality is there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe something like these?

http://www.badwgroup.com/collections/led-flood-lights/products/slf-40-40-mv


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Most , if not all, of what I'm seeing mounts to a recessed box. Running conduit surface mounted won't allow this. I need lights that will mount to a surface box. Or have a conduit entry in the housing and mount directly to the wall.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Rab has some surface mount LED wallpacks rated for up or down lighting.
https://www.rabweb.com/product.php?product=WPLED80W

As mentioned above, they'd probably be horrible for light pollution.


----------

